# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  xin nhờ giúp đỡ

## tiểu ngư nhi

e muốn hỏi quá trình chạy thô và chạy tinh sẽ phải dừng để thay dao
-như thế thì làm sao để căn chính sác độ cao z sau khi thay dao được ah :Confused: 
bác nào có kinh ngiệm cho e tham khảo với ah.xin chân thành cảm ơn :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nam CNC

set Z chạy thô ở đâu thì set Z dao tinh ở đó thì như thế cao độ Z không thay đổi , vậy thôi . Còn việc set Z chính xác bao nhiêu thì tuỳ người đứng máy và để tăng độ chính xác còn có các thiết bọ set Zero Z nữa ( google ra hết )

----------

tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## Gamo

Như một số cụ bạn của em thì các cụ ấy sắm cái kính lúp, soi soi soi...

Làm biếng thì chế con tương tự thế này: http://www.cnc-step.co.za/accessories-toollengthsensor/

----------

tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

xin cám ơn các bác ah  :Embarrassment:

----------

